# Repairing an agility tunnel???



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a used agility tunnel off of CL. It’s in decent condition except in some spots where the plastic/rubber chipped off exposing the nylon threads. I was thinking of using Shoe-Goo to patch those spots. Has anyone else dealt with this? Would Shoe-Goo be ok to use or is there something better?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Shoe goo is probably a really good solution. I'd get some rip stop nylon from a fabric store and glue it over those spots like a patch with the shoe goo. Awesome agility tunnel on craigslist!? Now that's amazing!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would use duct tape, but that is because I am white trash.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd also use duct tape or nothing.....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> I would use duct tape, but that is because I am white trash.


:rofl:

Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Quick, cheap, simple. I like it!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Quick, cheap, simple. I like it!


Probably because you are not as lazy as I am.


----------

